# Network Engineer Interview Questions for senior people



## jobsp90 (Feb 9, 2015)

I am a Network Engineer working now. I am having 8 months experience now. I want to know the general interview questions for experienced people apart from asking what were the tasks and responsibilities in the current company???Pls help me????????


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

When I interview techs, I ask them questions related to technologies and tasks that they would be expected to perform in the job. And the tasks that they do will vary based on the environment. For example, a Windows server tech might be asked how to work with AD or set up a virtual machine, a Cisco tech might be asked how to set up dynamic routing or configure an ACL, and a security admin might be asked which ports to open in order to allow certain traffic. So there are no "general interview questions". 

Further, questions will vary from interviewer to interviewer. Some might focus more on technical aspects, while others might focus more on interpersonal and social aspects. It all depends on what the interviewer wants to see from a potential employee.

Bottom line is this - you can't really study for an interview. The good thing is... if you're the right fit for the job, then you'll already have a good answer to the questions the interviewer will ask.


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

Definitely know the 7 layers of the OSI, I would ask that, I mean that's something everyone should know in the network field.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

Superion said:


> Definitely know the 7 layers of the OSI, I would ask that, I mean that's something everyone should know in the network field.


*In addition to what Michael and Superion mentioned, have a basic knowledge of network protocols and ports, but especially the use of Active directory, Credential management, Security (Group) policies and Powershell in a Windows server environment. Be very conscious of backup and system redundancy issues. These are questions I was asked in the past, and which I also ask of potential hires. If database management is included, be conversant in all aspects of that as well. 

If you are asked a specific question about an area that previous experience does not include, BE HONEST. State that you have not encountered that area before but would be happy to become familiar with any unique requirements necessary. All new hires usually require some training and familiarization with a particular environment, as each one can be quite different. The interviewer will likey appreciate the honesty and willingness to adapt quickly.

Today's HR people are also very concerned with social skills, given the frequent interaction with network users in resolving issues, and management with explaining technical requirements and needs. Many times the interview is conducted with representatives of associated departments, so expect questions in all areas of your job description. I am frequently asked to submit relevant questions and appropriate answers, or actually attend the interview in person as a panel member.

Good luck!* :thumb:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Everything I was thinking has already been mentioned. One to be ready for is "where do you expect to be five years from now"? Something I tell all males whether interviewing for a white or blue collar position, wear a suit and tie.


----------

